# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  Sunset/moonrise

## Wirehunt

The boy drove me mad when I was getting this, I want 'nice' photo, he wants to get the gun out and pole over all the rabbits he was seeing!

Roughly two weeks earlier I was driving through this spot about 0300-0400 and there was fucking rabbits everywhere, as in at any one time there was a minimum of 6 fur balls in the headlight's.  Come through a week later and we counted four total.

----------


## gimp

Nice.

----------


## Dundee

That is beautiful Wirehunt
Heres a sunset coming back from river other night.

----------


## Wirehunt

Phone camera?   Still looks like it fired up good for you.

----------


## Tui4Me

> The boy drove me mad when I was getting this, I want 'nice' photo, he wants to get the gun out and pole over all the rabbits he was seeing!
> 
> Roughly two weeks earlier I was driving through this spot about 0300-0400 and there was fucking rabbits everywhere, as in at any one time there was a minimum of 6 fur balls in the headlight's.  Come through a week later and we counted four total.
> 
> Attachment 509


Very nice picture Wirehunt, I'm still trying to pull off the dusk shot. Good things take time aye  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Raging Bull

Great photo *Wirehunt*. Would love to see that many rabbits out and about. 


Heres one I took while pissing around with the new camera, view from the bach deck (around Christmas time).

Not the moon, but a lone star.

----------


## Dundee

> Phone camera?   Still looks like it fired up good for you.


Nah didgy but was in a hurry as the sun goes down fast when on the horizon.Bloody mint pic you captured too Raging Bull

----------


## The Claw

A few recent ones off the deck at our new place...

----------


## Wirehunt

Cracker shots Raging Bull AND Claw, gotta be happy with that deck.

----------


## The Claw

Yep, good for shooting off too... And of course drinking!  :Cool: 

sent from my phone... spelling could be average

----------


## madjon_

Mindel beach Darwin
didn't like being resized.had to trek 3 days each way to see the original

----------


## Wirehunt

HAha,  Cracking shot though madjon  :Have A Nice Day:   and an orsome place  :Grin:

----------


## wildharvest

Kaikoura a good few years ago (sorry about low quality) 


From my house a few weeks ago.

----------


## Dundee

Will put these in the dog section sometime but got up the bank a bit late tonight and sun was gone!

----------


## P38

Sunset


Star Trails


Hale Bop Commet

----------


## Philipo

Yeah some bloody great pic's on here, I need to get a decent hunting camera 

Heres a couple Ive taken with my 3mp "old girl" 



 


And this one I took last night while sitting on a hill having as beer with my mate, the photo doesn't do it Justice

----------


## Splash

Moon rise from my deck
and just a few minutes pre sunset

----------


## Merc

A couple from 5 or 6 years ago when the Mrs and I went for a tiki of the South..


And from pre-sparrow fart one morning from my front deck.

  All hand held with my CanonEOS, so not the best quality in posting.
 One from a top day, late arvo fishing, a still from a Panasonic camcorder..

 They seem a bit big, sorry 'bout that Chief. Cheers

----------


## Mossie

Something slightly different - I have been mucking around with timelapse

----------


## Dundee

That was mint Mossie :Thumbsup:

----------


## Trout

Great photos guys. :Cool:

----------


## Dundee

Heres a few pics of sunset I took the other night

----------


## Toby

One when I was fishing in Tauranga



Some I got of dad fishing at the beach

----------


## Matt2308

All from my iphone camera so not the best quality but not too shabby either!

----------


## Rushy

Those are great pic's guys.

----------


## Twoshotkill



----------


## Gillie

Well, sunrise....

----------


## Spanners

Getting close to sundown today

----------


## veitnamcam

> Getting close to sundown today
> Attachment 6028


Sweet, i had and awesome pic of a dead strait storm front probably 200miles long with rain.cloud and lightning on one side and clear blue skies on the other. Boat was about 4 miles off the front and shot was looking along front with no boat in frame.
Was a real photo not digi and its lost along with hundreds of others :thumbdown:

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Spanners

My pic looks far more dramatic that it really was lol. 
Just sun shining through

----------


## Toby

> My pic looks far more dramatic that it really was lol. 
> Just sun shining through


For some reason it reminds me of someone that has just died, Idk how to explain it very good.

----------


## r_elliott01

just a few pics while messing around with my new SLR

----------


## Toby

Nice pics

----------


## Dundee

you must have a mean lens on that camera elliott. Nice pics

----------


## Gillie



----------


## Dougie

> 


That pic is missing a Tui bird  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## doinit

Good ol Coast.

----------


## Dundee

Mint

----------


## Matt2308

Kaimanawa sunset.

----------


## TimeRider

> That pic is missing a Tui bird


 I saw one of those when I was in Picton, that was cool.

----------


## doinit

> Attachment 6101Attachment 6102 just a few pics while messing around with my new SLR


That's a great shot of the Moon mate.

----------


## doinit

> Kaimanawa sunset. 
> 
> Attachment 6112


Love these shot's,nice.

----------


## Philipo

Heres a Ruahine sunset from last month

----------


## Dougie

> I saw one of those when I was in Picton, that was cool.


Come visit me chick, you'll see heaps up here  :Wink:  they are cool birds!

----------


## Rushy

> I saw one of those when I was in Picton, that was cool.


Lots of them in my garden TR

----------


## Dundee

Sun going down over Ruahines tonight

----------


## muzza

Heres one of a sunset in the South Carolina salt marsh in September

----------


## Dundee

Sunrise this morning.

----------


## Rushy

> Sunrise this morning.Attachment 30253


Your herd has red arse disease Dundee.

----------


## Nick.m

Sunset..

Later the same night...

I have heaps of sunset photos but these are a couple that i like. (Edit, just realised how old this thread is, never mind though this is my contribution.)

----------


## Dundee

> Sunset..
> Attachment 30267
> Later the same night...
> Attachment 30268
> I have heaps of sunset photos but these are a couple that i like. (Edit, just realised how old this thread is, never mind though this is my contribution.)


Beats starting a new thread, mint pics Nick.m :Cool:

----------


## EeeBees

Lake Bulloak, Victoria, Australia...sunrise...

----------


## Dougie

Sun set over my hunting grounds


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

If you hunt wind turbines then you were up there at the right time Dougie.  Clearly they come out at dusk..

----------


## Dougie

They are a bit chewy but not bad with a bit of garlic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## john m

From the hill track above the Kohaihai DOC camp ground.

----------


## Lentil

> They are a bit chewy but not bad with a bit of garlic 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do they give you gas??

----------


## EeeBees

@Dougie, did you know that the pad under each of those turbines is comprized of  28 truck loads of concrete.

----------


## veitnamcam

Shit phone pick tonight.
By the time i got my hands dry enough to work the touch screen it was gone.



Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

It's a good photo nonetheless  VC

----------


## possummatti

> Sun set over my hunting grounds
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Renewable energy, im a big fan. See what i did there (that's how boring my life is at the moment)

----------


## john m

Sunrise Lake Rotoehu


Sunset Paeroa Range

----------


## john m

Sunset from our camp site


And part of the magic of being up at sunrise, from the same camp.

----------


## possummatti

> Sunset from our camp site
> 
> Attachment 30331
> And part of the magic of being up at sunrise, from the same camp.
> 
> Attachment 30332
> 
> Attachment 30333


Holy crap thats awesome. Was this in feordland?
Edit: just realised ur american so probably wont get it

----------


## john m

Nah mate Kiwi as.

----------


## possummatti

> cheer g Nah mate Kiwi as bro. Hook us up with a mean tia for the pot brada


There ya go john fixed it for you. Now you sound like a real kiwi

----------


## veitnamcam

> There ya go john fixed it for you. Now you sound like a real kiwi


No not really, here in NZ we speak English.... that sounds like that terrible language used in the island to the north.

----------


## Rushy

> No not really, here in NZ we speak English.... that sounds like that terrible language used in the island to the north.


Bro wotcha talkin

----------


## Gillie



----------


## Rushy

> 


Stunning Gillie.

----------


## GravelBen

A few of mine, might have posted them other times but I can't remember and don't really care either  :ORLY: 

Afterglow by gravelben, on Flickr

Sunset by gravelben, on Flickr

Moonrise by gravelben, on Flickr

Pluto at night by gravelben, on Flickr

Stewart Island Sunrise by gravelben, on Flickr

 :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

Great photos.

----------


## Pengy

Not my pic, and not sure if it is sunset or whatever, but  this got sent to me via FB and I like it



Mt Rainer apparently

----------


## Dundee

> Not my pic, and not sure if it is sunset or whatever, but  this got sent to me via FB and I like it
> 
> Attachment 30662
> 
> Mt Rainer apparently


Aliens!! :Cool:

----------


## Dundee

Sun going down at the Southern end of the Ruahine Ranges.

----------


## ANOTHERHUNTER



----------


## veitnamcam

That's quite a neat effect.

----------


## redbang

Awesome pics here folks, consider this a bloody big tick for all of them

----------


## Dundee

Sunset

----------


## Gibo

Motiti Island

----------


## Gibo

Mayor Island

----------


## Gibo

Kaimais looking over Fog Town

----------


## ANOTHERHUNTER

coromandel on dawn

----------


## GravelBen

Sunset by gravelben, on Flickr

----------


## rs200nz

View from my place in Glenfield Auckland

----------


## Gibo

> View from my place in Glenfield Auckland
> Attachment 33706


Just look at all that smog  :XD:  jokes  :Wink:

----------


## rs200nz

Hahaha

----------


## Spanners



----------


## sako75

Struggle to admit that this view out the window is interfering with watching the ODI cricket on telly

----------


## Dundee

oosh you got the old power poles :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## sako75

And a shitload of fresh water out the back

----------


## shift14

Pity about the light pole in the reserve

B

----------


## Pengy

Mercury bay tonight

----------


## sako75

took this one last night

----------


## Frogfeatures

Very nice.

----------


## Allgood

Taken while crewing a charter off the West Coast  Kaipara bar..........



Last day of duck season couple of years back ( Kaipara)





Walking into maimai just on first light ( Kaipara)



Same day after decoys set...



From my verandah....



...same day from the deck..........

----------


## sako75



----------


## Dundee

Few pics I captured tonight.  Sun setting over the Ruahine Ranges.

----------


## Munsey



----------


## chrome

That middle photo is nice mate. 


Sent from the swamp

----------


## GravelBen

Moon by Ben, on Flickr

----------


## Dundee

Did ya see the little green men GB? :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Scouser

this is from my deck.......gumtrees.....



and Port Jackson, Coromandel....one of my favourite places....

----------


## sako75

If that is the building I think it is, I used to work there for 3 years when it was a different company

----------


## Gibo

> Did ya see the little green men GB?


Its the Moon not Mars ya turkey!!

----------


## Scouser

> If that is the building I think it is, I used to work there for 3 years when it was a different company


 @sako75 Penrose road, Mt Welly......6 huge gum trees.....is it?

----------


## sako75

> Its the Moon not Mars ya turkey!!

----------


## Dr. Watson

Couple hours after dark

----------


## Dreamer

Yesterday morning

----------


## Matt2308

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

Taken in dirty old ch ch  nice clear night . Don't know how much the light pollution effects a photo .

----------


## veitnamcam

That new camera goes alright Munsey  :Thumbsup:

----------


## GravelBen

> Attachment 37067
> Taken in dirty old ch ch  nice clear night . Don't know how much the light pollution effects a photo .


Good stuff. I don't find light pollution makes too much difference for moon photos, it's pretty bright with the sun reflecting off it (it sure does for stars though). The cold clear nights seem the best, might be less atmospheric effects.

----------


## Scouser

[QUOTE=Scouser;366520]this is from my deck.......gumtrees.....



and Port Jackson, Coromandel....one of my favourite places....

----------


## Kiwi-Hunter

> Attachment 37067
> Taken in dirty old ch ch  nice clear night . Don't know how much the light pollution effects a photo .


Great photo, is that the place that had the 1080 drop. :Sick: 
Do you have one looking back :Have A Nice Day: 
KH

----------


## rambo rem700

Rangitikei river.

----------


## Spanners

Might be shit on a big screen as my ph camera is dopey.

NW shelf off Oz somewhere

----------


## Dreamer

Taken bout 20 min ago

----------


## southernredneck

Here's a couple I took while working the harvest run in the states 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## southernredneck

Logging trucks in Southland 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> Here's a couple I took while working the harvest run in the states 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Is that @BRADS and @Pengy in picture 2?

----------


## Moutere

First Light Menindee Lakes NSW

----------


## Munsey

The moon at 9 am this morning

----------


## Dreamer

I've become a bit obsessed with the moon at the moment, 0600 this morning.

----------


## Munsey

@Dreamer , hows the back of your hands ? not getting extremely hairy ?

----------


## Dreamer

@Munsey , haha. No hairier then normal  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

Any chance of getting Venus and Jupiter through those telescopic lenses?  And no I don't want to see Uranus :Thumbsup:

----------


## southernredneck

Sunrise Abrahams bay Stewart Island 
Thursday the 16 of July 2015 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Falconstare

splendid

----------


## muzza

sunset in the salt marshes of South Carolina , 2012

----------


## Dundee

Sun set over the Ruahine Ranges tonight.

----------


## Roy Lehndorf

Naka Creek - Vancouver Island August 2016

----------


## leekon

Wow very beautiful. Feels like to go there.

----------


## Dundee

Super moon tonight biggest and brightest in 68 years if you believe the net.About to climb the hill with my little camera.Hopefully the cloud will clear.

----------


## Dundee

It was crap hopefully some of you photo members got some good shots.

----------


## GravelBen

Been cloudy and raining for about 3 days down here  :Sad:

----------


## TimeRider

Gadget took some pictures on Tuesday. It was cloudy so we didn't see it rising. And a while after the photos were taken the clouds came in...and didn't leave  :Oh Noes:

----------

